# EJARI / Typing Centres / Du



## paulieg6

Hi,

I have recently moved to Dubai Marina from Abu Dhabi (though still work in Abu Dhabi). Apparently to get a DU internet / TV connection you now need to supply an Ejari and the only way to get the tenancy certified for this is through going to a typing centre.

Could one of you helpful folk please let me know if there are any typing centres open after 6.30pm or on weekends? As it is impossible for me to get this during work hours.

This would be a big help if somebody could suggest one which isn't too far from Dubai Marina.

Thanks all!


----------



## hado34

*typing center*

there is one in jlt which is remains open after 6pm. not sure about saturday if its open. under the platinium tower


----------



## lordaragon

paulieg6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai Marina from Abu Dhabi (though still work in Abu Dhabi). Apparently to get a DU internet / TV connection you now need to supply an Ejari and the only way to get the tenancy certified for this is through going to a typing centre.
> 
> Could one of you helpful folk please let me know if there are any typing centres open after 6.30pm or on weekends? As it is impossible for me to get this during work hours.
> 
> This would be a big help if somebody could suggest one which isn't too far from Dubai Marina.
> 
> Thanks all!


There is a Fixit Express in JLT in Almas Tower, and is open from 8 AM to 8 PM. Do call them and confirm though. Here are the coordinates

FIXIT EXPRESS (DMCC)
Dubai - Jumeirah Lakes Towers -
Plot No. LT-2 - Almas Tower,
Shop No. Almas-01-26
Tel: 04-4276606

Or there is one inside JAFZA if you find it easier.. 

OFFICE NO. 110
FIRST FLOOR
LOB 16, 
JEBEL ALI FREE ZONE (JAFZA)
TELEPHONE: 04-8818553


----------



## rsinner

Not sure about the opening hours, but these guys were very professional and prompt in my dealings with them. Ejari Services in Dubai - Tenancy Contract - CKGS AE
Based in Al Barsha near MOE


----------



## Yorki

I used these people....Ejari Tenancy Contract Registration - Ejari.ME - Ejari Service 24hrs very fast service.


----------



## looper

or simply go to the EJARI office in the Al Barsha Mall, First floor....


----------



## robert19802

paulieg6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai Marina from Abu Dhabi (though still work in Abu Dhabi). Apparently to get a DU internet / TV connection you now need to supply an Ejari and the only way to get the tenancy certified for this is through going to a typing centre.
> 
> Could one of you helpful folk please let me know if there are any typing centres open after 6.30pm or on weekends? As it is impossible for me to get this during work hours.
> 
> This would be a big help if somebody could suggest one which isn't too far from Dubai Marina.
> 
> Thanks all!


It is true that you need to register your contract with Ejari in order to get a DU internet/tv connection. 

/snip/


----------

